# knots



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Can I get some help on types of knots with fluoro carbon line?


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

I use the improved cinch knot,whatever knot you use with flora always moisten it before you tighten it,I use spit.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Polomar is good also... With floro the friction of pulling the knot tight heats and weakens it, that's why moistening it is essential.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Sometimes the line is curled or out of shape after tying knot. Maybe more moisture ? Do yours do this?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if im tying it to my braid as a leader i either use a uni to uni or a blood knot. if im just tying to my lure i use a improved clinch knot. and like others i wet the knot with spit before pulling the knot down tight.
sherman


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Your line will curl like that if the knot clinches down too soon and then you pull the line thru the tight knot, just tie it more slowly and make sure not to pull it tight too early, if that makes sense.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Berkeley 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

I came across this knot over the winter. (Too much time on my hands?? )
I haven't tried it yet but I plan to the next time I have the fly rod in my hands. I don't see why this wouldn't be the ticket for Fluro.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I like the slip knot, the cinch knot or clinch knot seems the most popular and one I've been using a long time.


----------



## Lempnerb (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks old school for posting that video. I'm going to try it this weekend and hopefully catch a steelhead off this knot! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Old school thanks for the video it helps.:cyclops:


----------



## OldSteelGuy (Dec 13, 2008)

Just wanted to add that flourocarbon line has improved tremendously over the last few years. You can tie almost any knot with flourocarbon line that you can with mono. The knot has to be moistened to make it really effective however.


----------

